# Training methods



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

What is your preferred training method?


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love, love, love clicker training. It's helped so much for my girl....she's a service dog. I trained her with the help of a professional, but for strange things (getting up on the counters for retrieves, turning lights on and off, etc) it was sooooo helpful! I use it randomly now that she's fully trained, when we work on new things or for fun. =)


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I use Marker word. I have tried the clicker but she respond better to my verbal cue because it easier for Sophie to recognize my different cues.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was the one "Other" voter. There are certain things where having a clicker (marking tool) is useful. Other times a verbal marker (YES word) is useful.


----------

